# when to wean a bottle kid



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a bottle baby Nigerian Dwarf buckling. He is going on 8 weeks old. I usually wean now but I have 4 other nigerians I am supplementing ( mom had 5 healthy babies) and my bottle baby gets very upset if I dont feed him. He is on a good quality 2nd cut hay free choice as well as Noble goat (Punina) and 18% Gerber (Premium feed company) feed free choice. When and how is best to wean?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If he's in with the others I'd just keep bottling him for now. If not, and he's eating everything else....wean him. 5? Wow!! Wish any of my girls would give me that! LOL 2 out of everybody would be good even. Triplets would be phenomenal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I wean at 8-12 weeks depending on sex and if they look like they need a little extra time. My bucklings are usually weaned at bout 8-9 weeks. If your kid looks pretty good sized, i'd just quit feeding him sometime this week or next.


----------



## goathideaway (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks. Hs is 17 lbs. He is doing great


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We wean all our bottle doelings at 12 weeks and usually wean the bucklings at 8 weeks since they are generally bigger than the doe kids. You can wait till he's a little older or you can do it now  It does not really matter. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: No problem goathideaway.


----------

